# Boot problem on HP Pavilion DV4 (framebuffer x black screen)

## RMCampos

Hello everyone!

I've just finished the installation of the gentoo amd64 here. On livecd mode is everything ok. But on boot of the own kernel, the monitor just turn off.

PS: I think the problem is with ACPI, because if I define "acpi=off" on grub, boot without problems. But obviously the battery didn't work.

# lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller (rev 09)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 05)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev b5)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev b5)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 5 (rev b5)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 05)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation HM65 Express Chipset Family LPC Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 05)

01:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188CE 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter (rev 01)

02:00.0 System peripheral: JMicron Technology Corp. SD/MMC Host Controller (rev 30)

02:00.2 SD Host controller: JMicron Technology Corp. Standard SD Host Controller (rev 30)

08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR8151 v2.0 Gigabit Ethernet (rev c0)

# dmesg > http://paste.pocoo.org/show/555671/

# kernel .config > http://paste.pocoo.org/show/555680/

# emerge --info > http://paste.pocoo.org/show/555682/

Notebook model: HP Pavilion dv4 Notebook PC.

Thanks!

----------

## Dont Panic

With my i915-based graphics card, I've had to specify the video mode at boot, or I experienced similar issues with the console going blank.

You might try something like this in your grub menu entry for this kernel:

```
video=1280x800
```

I also see that your uvesafb is failing.  I don't think this is the issue, but you might want to either disable it or dig deeper into configuring your kernel for uvesafb.

----------

## RMCampos

 *Dont Panic wrote:*   

> With my i915-based graphics card, I've had to specify the video mode at boot, or I experienced similar issues with the console going blank.
> 
> You might try something like this in your grub menu entry for this kernel:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Yes. I've tried this too. 

Didn't work.

Another idea?

----------

## Dont Panic

There's tons more things to try.   :Smile: 

I'd try booting without the "acpi=off" command line arg.

Then boot with your Live[CD/USB/DVD].

From the Live session, check the /var/log/dmesg file on sda1 from the previous failed boot for errors.

Also, dump the boot command line for the live session ('cat /proc/cmdline'), and see if the LiveCD is using something else in the boot command line.

You also may want to check which rc processes are starting on the live session, and compare them to the rc processes that are starting on your installed version.

You could also copy over the kernel and modules from your LiveCD, and see if you can boot with that kernel.  If the LiveCD kernel works, and your custom kernel has issues, you may want to examine the graphics configuration for each kernel for differences.

----------

## RMCampos

That right, the liveCD works fine! Good idea. I'll do that and post here the results. Thanks.

----------

## mvaterlaus

for getting uvesa to work, you can follow this link [1]. basically you need v86d installed and specified in your kernel, since uvesafb is a userspace framebuffer.

[1]http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Fbsplash

----------

## Gusar

You have intel graphics, don't mess with uvesafb, it'll get overriden by inteldrmfb anyway.

Your dmesg shows this error:

```
[    2.087636] irq 23: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)

[    2.089434] Call Trace:

[    2.090293]  <IRQ>  [<ffffffff810a1981>] __report_bad_irq+0x31/0xd0

[    2.091175]  [<ffffffff8176a1ee>] ? common_interrupt+0x6e/0x6e

[    2.092051]  [<ffffffff810a1c19>] note_interrupt+0x159/0x210

[    2.092931]  [<ffffffff8109f7c5>] handle_irq_event_percpu+0xb5/0x210

[    2.093801]  [<ffffffff8109f95b>] handle_irq_event+0x3b/0x60

[    2.094647]  [<ffffffff810a2584>] handle_fasteoi_irq+0x54/0xd0

[    2.095479]  [<ffffffff81004201>] handle_irq+0x41/0xa0

[    2.096295]  [<ffffffff81003e78>] do_IRQ+0x58/0xe0

[    2.097094]  [<ffffffff8176a1ee>] common_interrupt+0x6e/0x6e

[    2.097890]  <EOI>  [<ffffffff81009719>] ? sched_clock+0x9/0x10

[    2.098697]  [<ffffffff8100a861>] ? mwait_idle+0xa1/0x1c0

[    2.099501]  [<ffffffff81001216>] cpu_idle+0x86/0xc0

[    2.100297]  [<ffffffff8174ffdd>] rest_init+0x6d/0x80

[    2.101078]  [<ffffffff81cbcb7a>] start_kernel+0x342/0x34d

[    2.101861]  [<ffffffff81cbc32b>] x86_64_start_reservations+0x132/0x136

[    2.102640]  [<ffffffff81cbc430>] x86_64_start_kernel+0x101/0x110

[    2.103414] handlers:

[    2.104173] [<ffffffff814c6520>] usb_hcd_irq

[    2.104932] Disabling IRQ #23
```

That definitely doesn't look pretty.

But instead of acpi=off, try either pci=routeirq or acpi=noirq

----------

